# WHAAM: Warmachine/Hordes tournament, 9th June 2013, Norwich, UK



## Ian P

Announcing the Warmachine/Hordes At Aftermath tournament (WHAAM)

When: 9th June 2013.

Where: Our club venue in Norwich, Norfolk.

What: 35 pts, 2 lists, 4 rounds. Modified Steamroller 2013

How much: £12. We can accept payment via paypal. See http://www.aftermath-tournament.co.uk/ for details.

Rulespack is available at http://www.aftermath-tournament.co.uk. I would really appreciate some idea of interest in this. The more interest, the better tournament we can provide for you! Prizes will be provided by a local privateer Press stockist. I also hope to provide trophies, spot prizes and other goodies, so please post here or email me at [email protected]

Signed up:
Ian Chittenden
James Stanlick
Giles Reader
Mark S
Dave Margetson
Steve Margetson
Kyle Bucknole
Michael Coomber
Jak Thraves
Luthor Bell

Interested:
Will G
Stormwell
Pete R
Alec R
Tony S + maybe 3 others

Don't miss out, sign up now...!

Ian P


----------



## Ian P

Places still available if you're looking for somewhere to spend your hard-earned cash on payday.

Just go to http://www.aftermath-tournament.co.uk to sign up!

Ian P


----------



## Ian P

I've had some enquiries about accommodation in Norwich


Theres a few B&B's near by:

Mousehold Lodge and Heath Lodge are about a mile away http://www.bnbselect.com/bnb/37600. Around the £35. These have been used in the past and never had any complaints.


There are also Premier Inns and Travelodges in Norwich

The most popular options if coming by car in the past are usually the guest houses mentioned above.

If coming by train. The station is under 2 miles from the club. The station has a premier inn next door and a taxi rank. (although we usually arrange for people to be picked up by one of local members if possible)

Theres also 
http://www.smoothhound.co.uk/cgi-bin/bh ... lk&w=tname
http://www.smoothhound.co.uk/hotels/tudorhouse3.html
http://www.smoothhound.co.uk/cgi-bin/bh ... pc&w=tname
£25-£35
I dont know anyone who has stayed at these however.


Our website is here
http://www.aftermath-club.co.uk/aboutus.php

and details of past and upcoming tournaments are here
http://www.aftermath-tournament.co.uk/

The full address of the club is Lazar House, 219 Sprowston Road, Norwich NR3 4HX

Ian P


----------



## Ian P

Places still available - come on folks, don't miss out!


----------



## lolorich

Is there one for 2018?


----------

